# Return to the Abandoned Substation.



## fluffy5518 (May 17, 2011)

Evenin' all !!
Now this just had to be done again as the original visit was on a restricted time scale. For this one though i had three n a half hours to kill and what a location to kill time !! As mentioned before this place seems virtually undo-able to your average tag artist/vandal owing to its location and i'm pretty sure that the grafitti and vandalism that has occured there was done a fair while back,before the high fences and the days of treating everyone as a potential terrorist !! But even so (as my good ol' mate themousepolice) has said, it has definately got a strange feel to it- a feeling that you are being watched !! Anyway enough jibberish lets see the pics !!
This trip was made mainly to phot the many different gauges n dials that still exist here - take this one for instance !! A huge syncroscope and dual voltmeter lash up !! To get a sense of the scale of it, either side of the syncroscope are ordinary sized light bulbs (you know the ones that our fascist state has banned you from buying !!)





Next up are another two voltmeters showing the voltage on the top and bottom busbars, rather worryingly both showing around 7000v :shocked:




Next up is a general view looking from the LHS platform across the main hall and the entrance.It was whilst taking this pic that i noticed that a few objects had been moved since my last visit !! The heart rate raised a little at this point !!




More gauge porn now and both reading very high voltages. I fail to believe that this place could still be connected to the grid BUT having said that although all the gauge glasses are smashed the deflection meter needles are not bent.Where the sit is their natural position !!!!!!








DANGER !! Your telling me, this place must have been a H&S officials nightmare just look at that unprotected main feed to this rectifier and distribution section. To be fair though it does have stickers proclaiming DANGER - LIVE BUS BARS !!








Under patform level again now for another chance to obtain a better couple of pics than i did last time.








A few more random gauge shots !! There are HUNDREDS of 'em in here.
















Onto a few distribution boards now, this is where the power to each section of the route was divided up.












Left Hand Side Platform showing some general views and a few close ups on the banks of gauges and switchgear. Any ideas into the purpose of the hand wheel (Manual valve)
















Entrance to the former Control Room Office !!




Outside of the main hall is the seperate transformer building still housing all four transformers behind heavy duty wire mesh fencing.These are the warning notices for Transformer 2.




Back inside now for a few more randoms !!
















Thanx for your time !!!!!!!


----------



## themousepolice (May 17, 2011)

you are the best. brilliant stuff.


----------



## night crawler (May 17, 2011)

As ever Fluffy you have given the master class. Dam good stuff mate.


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 17, 2011)

Bloody Hell Mr Crawler dont you ever do any work !! Thanx for your kind words !!!
Yes that goes for you too BB !!


----------



## Badoosh (May 17, 2011)

Loving it yet again! So much I just drooled on my laptop


----------



## manof2worlds (May 17, 2011)

Absolute, complete, total and utter Urbex porn.

Kleenex are on double time


----------



## TK421 (May 17, 2011)

Yep, that'll do it for me, time for a lie down now 

Great set of photos, and lovely lovely gauge's


----------



## Snips86x (May 18, 2011)

Just echoing everyone else  Fantastic images. Love those dials.


----------



## dangerous dave (May 18, 2011)

i need to see this place


----------



## Andymacg (May 18, 2011)

fluffy top class dial porn mate, excellent pics as always


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow...Ive never seen so many guages in one place..Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sparky. (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow cracking pics looks like a real interesting explore


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow I can see how you lost so much time in there! I love it, excellent photos and the lighting is fantastic! 
Nice one!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow really interesting!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 20, 2011)

I assume that place has something to do with London Underground? Those first dials are something else and I wouldn't have noticed the light bulbs for scale if you hadn't mentioned it. Great pix!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 20, 2011)

Just looking at the RSJ's beside it and the walkway hand rails next to it give you a better idea.


----------



## seansamurai1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures there mate, cracking place to look at.


----------

